# 3D printed guns and 30 round mags? Interesting Topic.



## Faine (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if this was discussed before, but I think its worth watching.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Technology is new but should improve.

Watch the politicians equate the files to child porn though. Possess them and go to prison!


----------



## Space (Mar 14, 2013)

I know this is probably foolish, but I just can't justify putting something I made myself into a firearm. To me, there's just too much at stake if there's a massive failure because I put a period instead of a comma in some printer. That being said, the government is really hamstrung on these 3D printers. Once the files are out they really can't stop them, and unlike child pornography there just isn't the universal disdain to pass a law forbidding them (they can't even pass a law 90% of people agree with in regards to gun control). The only thing that might work in favor of outlawing these homemade parts is that the gun manufacturers are losing money.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I wouldn't want to be holding that firearm next to my face when it fails!!


----------

